# Shakedown cruise, Jordy 6-21



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure if it is the wind or you all have been having too much fun arguing about guns or discussing guys who love to cow elk hunt TOOO much, but we haven't had a report posting here for a week. Lets fix that, although it wasn't earth shattering. This afternoon, I took the float tube out for a shake down cruise. No problems there. Went to Rock Cliffs at Jordanelle. I have heard folks ask if the the ramp there is usable. The lake peaked at 78% full recently. This is what 78% will get you for launching. 












No problem for the float contingent, so away we go. 

It was slow for a while, with little action and some visits from friends. 










There were a pair of bald eagles up there as well as the ospreys and waterfowl. Never dull that way. After a while I found some warmer water and had some tugs from some small to medium sized smallies. The fish at least appear to be in decent shape. 





















Also caught 2 nice rainbow trout for my efforts.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dang....The bass seem to be getting smaller. Years ago (10) I remember seeing 6-8 ponders being posted. 

Thank you for diverting my focus from weapons to the great outdoor world.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Way to get after the SM.

Did Try the fly rod?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TOgden said:


> Did Try the fly rod?


Not this time, I just used gear. I mainly wanted to put the tube through its paces and I was a little short on time. I might go back next week and will have it with me then. 



taxidermist said:


> Dang....The bass seem to be getting smaller. Years ago (10) I remember seeing 6-8 ponders being posted.


Unfortunately, that is the case. It fluctuates some from year to year, but the really big ones haven't been around in numbers for about 10 years. Lots of little ones and a few decent fish to keep me coming back.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Congrats & jealous. Between wind and big house projects I haven't been fishing since my Fishlake trip. I've had to live vicariously through others. Granted we did do a rare traditional vacation but I couldn't find a sub forum here for toddlers swimming in resort pools or postings of movie watching after margarita buzzes.

Glad Jordanelle recovered some. Hopefully this wave of storms (monsoon?) helps our fisheries out! Hopefully you can get the tube out plenty this summer.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

You give me the itch, Catherder. My tube has been gently tucked away in my garage since Memorial Day of 20....18? I'm pathetic...


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

Fishlake was crazy windy last weekend but we still pulled in about 18 trout and had a great time. Just cast with the wind. Lol


----------



## floydfedde (4 mo ago)

You had a great time and a great team, too, Sidviciouser. Tbh, it makes me so happy seeing somebody happy. The Internet is full of complaints, terrible news, events, etc. That’s why I love fishing forums because people here share their happiest moments of life. That’s great! You know, I have a friend who works at https://www.cruisetimetables.com/. Once, he helped me with tracking my cruise route. One day he told me that sometimes we should put away our phones, turn off our screens and just sit and admire the beauty of nature that we’ve always been surrounded by. What do you think of it?


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

I sure miss chasing bass in there used to be the old stomping grounds before I moved up to Logan. Heard there are some decent musky kicking around there these days definitely need to b=make it back down there.


----------

